# Moniteur externe HDMI et résolution



## fdnt (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai branché mon écran externe (HP LP2480zx) sur mon macbook pro 13' i7 early 2011  en HDMI, mais l'image est très mauvaise. L'écran est en 1280x1200  60 hz (EDIT : 1920x1200 en fait). C'est vraiment laid et fatigant pour les yeux, rien à voir avec ce qui s'affiche sur mon  écran de portable ou avec mon ancien ordi sur cet écran, un mac mini  branché en dvi. 

Je suis en mode bureau étendu, et l'image est très net et nickel sur l'écran du macbook.

Y a-t-il un réglage à faire ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2012)

ton mac devrait pouvoir fournir du 2560*1600, ne peux tu pas monter la résolution de ton écran à sa résolution idéale de 1920*1080 ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ton mac devrait pouvoir fournir du 2560*1600



Le Mac, c'est sûr, mais le HDMI, ça l'est moins, il n'a pas la capacité de transmission du DVI ! 

fdnt, c'est quoi la réso native de ton écran ? Et Prefs Système -> Moniteur, il te propose quoi, pour cet écran ?


----------



## fdnt (15 Juin 2012)

Pardon, je me suis trompé dans la résolution pour cet écran, le max qu'il me propose est 1920x1200 et pas 1280x1200. Pour ce qui est de la résolution native, je n'en ai aucune idée.
Et donc en 1920x1200 c'est très moche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Mac, c'est sûr, mais le HDMI, ça l'est moins, il n'a pas la capacité de transmission du DVI !



Le problème peut-il êre réglé avec un adaptateur mini display/dvi, sur le même modèle que celui que j'ai pour le HDMI ?
(Sachant que je préférerais garder le HDMI pour pouvoir switcher entre mes deux ordinateurs sur l'écran.)


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2012)

Les specs du moniteur


----------



## fdnt (15 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Les specs du moniteur



J'ai trouvé ça sur LCD Compare : HDMI  DVI-I (x2)  DisplayPort  YUV  S-Vidéo  Composite

Entrée *HDMI 1.3*

*Displayport 1.1* : Display Port permet l'affichage de vidéo HD avec le son associé. Il peut aussi gérer plusieurs flux vidéos simultanément. 

Résolutions et fréquences recommandées : 
- 640 x 480 @ 60 Hz, 75 Hz 
- 720 x 400 @ 70 Hz 
- 800 x 600 @ 60 Hz 
- 1024 x 768 @ 60 Hz 
- 1152 x 720 @ 60 Hz 
- 1280 x 768 @ 60 Hz 
- 1280 x 900 @ 60 Hz 
- 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz 
- 1600 x 1000 @ 60 Hz 
- 1600 x 1200 @ 60 Hz 
- 1680 x 1050 @ 60 Hz 
- 1920 x 1080 @ 60 Hz 
- 1920 x 1200 @ 24 Hz, 48 Hz et 60 Hz (temporisateurs CVT et CVT-R) 
- 2048 x 1080 @ 48 et 60 Hz 
- 2048 x 1200 @ 48 et 60 Hz


(Un grand malade mon boss d'avoir acheté ce truc  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

Donc 1920x1200 est la réso native de ton écran, le problème ne peut donc venir que de la fréquence de rafraîchissement, à priori.

Ce que tu affiches dans ton post, c'est ce que te donne Préférences système -> Vidéo ?


----------



## fdnt (15 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc 1920x1200 est la réso native de ton écran, le problème ne peut donc venir que de la fréquence de rafraîchissement, à priori.
> 
> Ce que tu affiches dans ton post, c'est ce que te donne Préférences système -> Vidéo ?



Non, c'est ce que je trouve sur la fiche technique sur LCD Compare : http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-HPLP2480ZX-HEWLETT-PACKARD-LP2480zx.htm

C'est baveux de partout, les polices sont troubles, j'ai l'impression d'être revenu sur windows 3.1:love:

Pour un écran à 2500 euros, ça fait mal !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2012)

fdnt a dit:


> C'est baveux de partout, les polices sont troubles



D'après HP c'est un écran spécialisé couleur donc l'affichage des polices en 10 pt faut oublier et se concentrer sur le rendu colorimétrique


----------



## fdnt (15 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> D'après HP c'est un écran spécialisé couleur donc l'affichage des polices en 10 pt faut oublier et se concentrer sur le rendu colorimétrique&#8230;



Comment t'expliques que tout soit net avec mon mac mini en dvi ?
C'est qu'il doit y avoir moyen d'avoir mieux je présume...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2012)

C'est quoi la question ?

Quel ordi connecté à l'écran donne un affichage dégueu ?

As-tu fait les réglages préconisés par P77 et Arlequin (pour l'ordi en question) ?


----------



## fdnt (18 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est quoi la question ?
> 
> Quel ordi connecté à l'écran donne un affichage dégueu ?
> 
> As-tu fait les réglages préconisés par P77 et Arlequin (pour l'ordi en question) ?


Bah la question c'est : Comment avoir un meilleur affichage via HDMI de mon Macbook Pro?
C'est donc le MBP qui donne un affichage dégueu, au contraire du Mini qui est lui branché en HDMI.
Que sont les réglages P77 et Arlequin ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2012)

fdnt a dit:


> Que sont les réglages P77 et Arlequin ?



La question des deux autres intervenants du fil. À savoir, quel est la résolution dans les _préférences système > moniteur_ de ton mbp pour cet écran ?


----------



## fdnt (18 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> La question des deux autres intervenants du fil. À savoir, quel est la résolution dans les _préférences système > moniteur_ de ton mbp pour cet écran ?



Comme annoncé plus haut, 1920x1200.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2012)

Et quand tu branches ton écran sur le macmini, quel est la résolution ?


----------

